# Way To CrossReference My Ariens Built JD Snowblower To A Comparable Ariens Model



## coollx

I believe we all realize John Deere brand parts prices are very high. 

My 1996 John Deere 828D snow blower was made by Ariens so I'm wondering whether there is a known way to cross reference my John Deere to a comparable Ariens model since Ariens parts prices are typically lower?


----------



## sscotsman

Its that John Deere green paint..for some reason, it doubles the price of most things..compared to the identical item that is not painted green.. 

Unfortunately I have never seen a way to cross-reference parts. JD information is not readily available on-line, they keep it close to the vest, on purpose im sure..

Can you post some pics of the snowblower?
we can probably ID a few similar Ariens models just by sight, then maybe you can compare parts on-line visually, to look for a match that way.

Scot


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

That or use the JD parts site to look up the JD part number and then search on line, google, ebay, ... to see if it crosses over to an Ariens part number. Some sites will show all the manufacturers and models a part will fit and that's where the search will pull up the Ariens models and or part number of the same part.
Then take that number and search it for best price.
I have two JD riders and the walk behind so I tend to search a lot before I give up and visit the local JD dealer for a part ($$$).
It's like using searspartsdirect for the diagrams or to find a PN but I almost never buy there as the prices almost always are way out there.

John Deere - Parts Catalog 

What Scot said about JD keeping it close to the vest is no joke. On the riders blower I tried to find the hydraulic lift assist. Like a lift strut on a trunk lid, hatchback or hood. Short stocky little guy. Even the manufacturer of it wouldn't give me any info on it other than to say it's something I'd have to go to JD to get. They wouldn't even give me the specs on it.


----------



## coollx

If I did things correctly I've attached photos of my JD 828D from all angles. As you can see it's partially disassembled awaiting the new carburetor and gas tank I ordered.

Any help identifying a comparable Ariens snow blower would be appreciated.


----------



## GoBlowSnow

While it was built by Ariens for JD, I do not think that Ariens made a "sister" to the 828D. It is a JD Design for the most part, they just outsourced to Ariens and Murray to build them. The engine is pretty much the same between the Ariens built and Murray built, (8HP Tech) but the Ariens built was designed by JD to be more of a step up/heavy residential/light industrial use grade, where as the Murray built was designed to be strictly residential use. So what I am trying to get at is that I don't think you'll find any interchangeable parts between Ariens and what JD is listing. 

Someone feel free to correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## VT JD

coollx,

I have basically the same JD828 although it is a 1999 model and I asked the same question on the Ariens forum a while back.

Here is the link http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...ens-model-compares-jd-828d.html?highlight=828

It seems to me that there are similar parts to some Ariens models such as tractor/drive line, bucket/augers and gear case but not all on the same model.

Scott had provided several Ariens model which I looked into. They were very close but not exact.


----------



## coollx

Thank you VT JD for the link and your comments. They will be very helpful.


----------



## jtclays

Pretty much everything inside the tractor body will cross to an Ariens part. Nearly all the bearings and bushings everywhere will cross as well. Friction wheel assembly and shifter linkage, drive clutch linkage mechanism too. Like K4frog mentioned try using the JD part numbers through google and pick non JD supplier hits (greenparts,greenfarm type sites) like ereplacement, repair clinic, or amazon hits. They typically list "also fits" part numbers. The JD only sites are tough to cross because they normally never list dimensions. A sealed 3/4" ID x 1 3/4" OD x 1/2" thick radial bearing bought from the hardware store is the same as the one that comes in a green and yellow box or plastic baggy with Ariens logo on it:wavetowel2: Just from your pics I see a lot of 924 series with a differential parts.


----------



## mstuhldr

I had to replace the gearbox on my JD 828D. I emailed Ariens and they gave me the ariens part number, and it is still available.
I think the closest ariens equivalent is the ST832.


----------



## coollx

mstuhldr, thank you for the information


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

sscotsman said:


> Its that John Deere green paint..for some reason, it doubles the price of most things..compared to the identical item that is not painted green..


Scot (middle name), quit dissin' my green paint :icon-hgtg:
Back in the '70s I learned if you took the Cadillac part number to a Chevrolet dealer you'd get the right part and it was considerably cheaper if it was found attached to a Chevy !!

On my JD's I look the part up on JD's site and then google the heck out of it as it usually is less expensive when you "let your fingers do the walking".

JD part site: John Deere - Parts Catalog

Same with SearsPartsDirect, love the wide variety of diagrams, makes, models of stuff from lawn edgers to toasters but it's at the bottom of my buy it from them list due to the crazy prices and I still remember when you could order it and not pay a shipping fee.
BUT it's first rate for finding the part number and then using that to search for availability and price elsewhere. Once in a while they surprise me and the price is good but it's rare.

*Edit: sorry didn't read the whole thread before I posted this* :icon-embarrassed:


----------



## TWard

*Swapping Engines*

Does anyone know if I can take an engine off of a John Deere TRS 27 snowblower and put it on a John Deer 828D snowblower? Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## JLawrence08648

Both engines are 8hp Tecumseh? If so, yes, perfectly.


----------

